# If you saw someone's child FF too early would you say something?



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

At my oldest son's school I met a mom and her younger DD was FF and I knew she was only 11 months old at the time. I spoke up and said "wow, she's FF already, look at that" and she goes "yeah..." I said "did you know they changed it to a minimum of 2 years before you can FF?" She said she had no idea and just figured she FF her son at 1 and that she was close enough...but that she would ask her pediatrician at her next check up. This was back in November or December...

Just parked next to her today to find the child still FF and she is only 14 months. Keep my mouth shut, right? I feel like I tried to educate her AND to boot I informed her about putting her 5 year old in a booster too soon isn't always the best idea....but I realize SO many people booster too soon. It's not often you find extended 5 point harnessers (or extended RFers either).

I dont' want to butt my nose where it doesn't belong but I'm just surprised that the child is still FF after I said something to her. I would have thought I would have enlightened her and she would have corrected it. I'm curious if she ever even asked her pedi.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know what state you are in but the ped is not the one I would go to----talk to the local police near the school--MOST (my state is great on this) would stop her and THEY are the ones to inform her and in my state they carry bears with them to give the children. They OFTEN do random stops- this is not a big thing and you should not feel bad talking to them about it! They will see that the seat is in correct and tell her what the laws are for your state.

Don't say anything to her- let the police do their job.

ETA- recently in my state a family was in a car accident and the infant was not even in a seat-but one was in the car- the child died and the parents were fined even though they did not cause the accident


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks. I wonder how long it will take until she gets stopped though. I saw her in November...so for 3 months of what I know, nothing has happened...who knows how long she was FF before I saw her at 11 months...ugh...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It is legal for a child to FF at 14 months, so she will not be stopped even if you do call the police.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

do you know your state laws? is she legal or not?


----------



## Tmama (Nov 6, 2010)

You know...I'm not positive actually...I think (going to check) that in my state, its 1. I guess it's the AAP's recommendation and that doesn't exactly translate to the law...to FF at a 2 years of age minimum. Sigh...I just would think telling her that would make her want to rethink the FF infant.

ETA: Just checked and it does say 1 year of age and 20 lbs for my state which I would have hoped and prayed they would have updated that based on the AAP's new recs.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you already mentioned it and you were ignored, I wouldn't push it. It's not your place.

And FWIW, I have no problem with a mature 40lb 5yo who can sit properly all the time in a booster. There is no documented safety difference between booster and harness once the child is large and mature enough.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I agree to keep your mouth shut.
I see it similar to extended breastfeeding. While I think it's better and it works great for me, I would only gently suggest my belief once, and then let the person do what they choose.
I don't think any state has rf till two as a law. And like pp, booster use at 5 is very acceptable. I think the mainstream norm is 3-4.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Agree that many 5yos can use boosters safely and there is no evidence proving that a harnessed seat is safer than a properly used (proper use includes physical and developmental maturity, which doesn't typically happen until age 5 at the earliest) booster seat.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

It's going to take a LONG time before the RF age is changed to 2yo, and then there will likely be language to allow children who are ligitimately too large to RF to allow FF'ing (I know its rare, but it does happen).

If the laws change, I bet it will take at least 3-5 more years.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

IMO, what's most likely to happen (and I agree we're talking years, not weeks or months) is that manufacturers will institute a 2y minimum for forward-facing. If that happens, in states with "proper use" clauses, it will be illegal to use the seat against manufacturer's recommendations. I personally think it is highly unlikely that any state will pass a law requiring children to rear-face until age 2. The AAP has recommended rear-facing to the limits of the seat for many years now, and no states have changed their laws accordingly.


----------

